

Great Students Are Great Employees Not Founders - ckopec
http://www.chriskopec.com/blog/2009/apr/08/great-students-are-great-employees-not-great-found/

======
gamble
> More than 20% of the 292 of the self-made American billionaires on the most
> recent list of the World's Billionaires have either never started or never
> completed college.

Only ~25% of Americans over 25 hold a bachelor's degree. If 80% of self-made
American billionaires completed college, then assuming it was the only factor,
your chances of becoming a billionaire are dramatically better if you have a
degree.

------
dinkumthinkum
Cool, more "founder worship." Let's see if this passed the "one word test:"
Google. Nope. Nevermind.

